# Good "S" scale site



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

http://alminutoli.tripod.com/id19.htm

And this site has some great accessories!!!!!!

http://www.modelmemories.com/INDEX.HTM


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting those, Jim---both look like good sites! Have a great 4th of July!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Thanks for posting those, Jim---both look like good sites! Have a great 4th of July!


Hey Reckers the one has something that you have all ready, KING of S.













http://alminutoli.tripod.com/id19.htm


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* I do have one, right here on my desk! Thank you, again!


----------

